
Announcing .NET Core 2.0 Preview 2 - runesoerensen
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2017/06/28/announcing-net-core-2-0-preview-2/
======
macca321
I wonder if core has actually tempted anyone from osx/linux-land to use .net,
or if the traffic is all in the other direction

